# how do ati leven G470  radeon hd 6370/7370M

## jues

Hello everybody, who installed leven G470 radeon hd 6370m/7370M graphics, trouble that under the detailed tutorial,

It is best to install the closed source, thank you very much!

I toss a few months or not, I think there should be a kernel configuration is wrong, trouble configuring the driver know friends who posted out.

----------

## handsoul

I've exactly the same laptop...but I'm now using the open source driver for radeon 6370m card.

And ...你最好在Linux吧/gentoo吧去找下....

----------

## jues

 *handsoul wrote:*   

> I've exactly the same laptop...but I'm now using the open source driver for radeon 6370m card.
> 
> And ...你最好在Linux吧/gentoo吧去找下....

 

你是中国人吗？我安装过开源的，但开机时总会卡那么几分钟，在等待什么的，网上查过好像是缺少什么库的。

还有开源的这个型号，性能和闭源的应该差不多了吧，谢谢。

----------

